# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Jual Perlengkapan Kolam dan Suplement Oksigen

## steamkoi

SteamKOI Store is NOW OPEN!

*KOI Lokal berkualitas DAN KOI Import*
=========================
1. Ikan bisa langsung di lihat di toko atau bisa request sebelumnya melalui mail.
KOI Local Harga mulai dari Rp 50.000- Rp 900.000
KOI Import Harga mulai dari Rp 900.000 - takterbatas

*Accessories and Supplement*
==================

*UNTUK PARA MEMBERS KOIS DIMOHON MEMBERIKAN NOMER ID UNTUK MENDAPATKAN DISCOUNT LAGI!!*. Jumlah discount tidak disebutkan di dalam forum tapi langsung kepada pembeli melalui mail/pp secara pribadi.

*
UPDATED May 16!!*
===========

*Harga PROMO!* Sampai *Tanggal 25-may-2008*

Untuk saat ini Pemesanan dilakukan melalui email di *[email protected]*
Harga terlampir sudah *Nett* *(Untuk reguler buyers)* dan tidak termasuk biaya pengiriman.
Pengiriman item dilakukan ke seluruh Indonesia. 

*DIJAMIN HARGA DI KOIS LEBIH MURAH* 

PENJELASAN DETAIL PRODUK YANG AKAN DIPESAN AKAN DIKIRIM 
MELALUI EMAIL.

Soo COME ON GUYS!!

Items for sale :

*AIR PUMP*
======
1.Resun Air Pump LP20 : Rp 315.000
2.Resun Air Pump LP40 : Rp 425.000
3.Resun Air Pump LP60 : Rp 545.000 
4.Resun Air Pump LP100 : Rp 760.000

*WATER PUMP*
========
1.*Resun SP 6000* OUTPUT MAX.: 2800L/Hr 40watt MAX.: 2.50m: Rp 170.000
2.*Resun SP 9000* OUTPUT MAX.: 3500L/Hr 130watt MAX.: 4.50m: Rp 345.000

3.*Resun Sea Lion PG 10000* OUTPUT MAX.:10000L/Hr250watt HT. MAX.: 6.0m:Rp 795.000

4.*Resun Sea Lion PG 18000* OUTPUT MAX.:18000L/Hr250watt HT. MAX.:  7.0m: RP 860.000 

5.*Resun Sea Lion PG 28000* OUTPUT MAX.:28000L/Hr550watt HT. MAX.: 9.0m:RP 1.015.000

6. *KING-4* POWER 125W OUTPUT MAX 5100L/Hr HT. MAX : 2.75m
Rp. 350.000

7. *KING-5* POWER: 145W OUTPUT MAX.: 6200L/Hr HT. MAX.: 4.0m
Rp. 390.000 

8. *KING-6* POWER: 226W OUTPUT MAX.: 8200L/Hr HT. MAX.: 5.0m
Rp. 475.000 


*LOW WATTAGE LINEAR WATER PUMP*
=================== 

1.*Resun Magnetic Drivepump MD-40* POWER:65W OUTPUT MAX.: 3120L/Hr HT. MAX.: 4.40m   Rp. 600.000,-

2.*Resun Magnetic Drivepump MD-55* POWER:120W OUTPUT MAX.: 4320L/Hr HT. MAX.: 8.0m Rp Rp. 960.000,-  

3.*Resun Magnetic Drivepump MD-70* POWER:135W OUTPUT MAX.: 4680L/Hr HT. MAX.: 8.50m Rp Rp. 1.210.000,-   

*Suplement OKSIGEN untuk Kolam*
======================
1.AquaMate O2 1000gr (powder) : Rp 175.000

Aquamate O2 digunakan untuk meningkatkan kadar oksigen terlarut didalam air dengan cara melepaskan oksigen di dalam air secara perlahan-lahan untuk jangka waktu yang cukup lama.

Pemakaian :
a.Saat Listrik padam/aerator mati
b.Saat pengiriman dan adaptasi setelah perjalanan jauh.

======================

Jika ada produk RESUN lainnya yang ingin dipesan silahkan kirim email jenis produknya di *[email protected]*. Thanks Guys.[/b]

======================
Irvan Thomas
SteamKOI Indonesia.
SMS : 021-68584270 (24 hours)
Office : 021-5482190
DKI Jakarta
Jln. Flamboyan No : 2 Kebon Jeruk
Jakarta Barat. 11530
Email : [email protected]

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

> thanks infonya


You are welcome!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## khofker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

kalo obat2 obatan jual juga bos/?

kalo mata kuning kayak gejala katarak kenapa yah?

br
menkar

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

> Originally Posted by steamkoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by hankoi
> 
> ...


Bro Tenonx kalau pak Han  si udah KOI Dealer ehehe  ::  , Iya pak han adain dong Pond visit pak Han.  ::

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fredd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

> iya pak undang kita2 donkss.. koiser... selametannnya  plus diskonya jg yg paling penting hehehe


Hehehe Pak Menkar Discountnya sudah pasti untuk KOISers  ::

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

> Bravo Bro Steamkoi.atas toko barunya.......semoga sukses selalu
> tinggal tunggu potong tumpeng  sekalian silahturahmi antar KOI'ser


Iya Pak showa .. Boleh nih  ::  kapan bisa ngumpul2 sama bapak2  ::  kalau pas Young KOi show ini saya nggak bisa belum pulang ke jkt  :: , untuk Potong tumpeng hehe kapan yah  ::

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

SELAMAT DAN SUKSES

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blukudut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

> Boss Irvan Yth,
> 
> salam kenal, selamat dan suskses untuk tokonya....
> 
> Mohon dimaafkan, pemula mau nanya2 sebelum bikin kolam, mohon pencerahannya;
> 
> 1. apa bedanya air pump dgn aerator?
> 2. apa bedanya water pump biasa sm yg linear?
> 3. untuk kolam 5X1X1, kira2 tipe water+airpump mana yang ideal?
> ...


No Worrie Pak  ::  tidak ada pertanyaan katro apapunitu pertanyaannya  ::  we share as a friend  ::  eheh 

Jawaban :

1. Sebenarnya kalao di indonesiain artinya sama aja pak  ::  Kalao Aerator itu lebih general aja dalam arti mesin penghasil angin/udara bisa dengan pompa karet atau mesin blower kipas, etc. Kalau Air pump itu Mesin penghasil Udara dengan system Karet pompa  :: . 

2. Water pump biasa biasanya tidak bisa di pakai di luar kolam (keadaan kering) jadi rata2 Submerge (didalam air). Kalau Linear itu digunakan di luar kolam "keadaan kering" dengan kondisi maksimum bila pompa di tempatkan sejajar dengan kolam tidak diatas permukaan kolam. tetapi tidak menutup kemungkinan untuk di letakan di atas permukaan kolam hanya saja tenaga untuk sedot menjadi lebih berat  :: . 

3. untuk 5x1x1 Bisa menggunakan Air pump Resun Lp60 atau Yasunaga Lp40 dan untuk Air pump bila ada chamber sedalam 1 m lebih baik menggunakan waterpump dengan kapasitas lebih dari 6000l/jam  ::  untuk menjamin filter bekerja dengan baik  :: 

Btw sorry kalau tidak lengkap jawabannya atau kurang mengerti saya bisa menjelaskan lebih detail lewat PP  ::

----------


## blukudut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blukudut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kawani

> Originally Posted by boby_icon
> 
> per meter berapa om irv, merknya apa ya?
> 
> 
> Pak Boby mereknya Solmax dr Kanada  
> 
> Untuk Tebal 0.5mm Rp 40.200 ( min 6.86m X 1 )
>                   0.75mm RP 47.900 ( min 6.86m X 1 )
> ...


Pak Ir, mau nanya produk diatas. pemasangannya gimana ?
Apa nerima order buat pemasangannya. kalau iya berapa ongkosnya ?
Lokasi saya di depok. kalau perlu bisa saya jemput tukangnya.

thx

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## joko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Sukses yah.. produknya lengkap....

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwardke

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

> bos ayat kemaren pas kerumah saya emang gak ngeliat kanan kiri banyak yg jualan???? di mangarai??


ga merhatiin bos...kemarin bingung aja nyari alamat bos menkar...

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## diko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

> Bro Irvan ane mo nanya...
> 
> Ada water pump tsurumi family-12 kaga???kalo ada hargana berapa???kolam ku kapasitas 8500 liter kayaknya cukup pake yang entu...cuman 100watt 4800liter per jam...
> 
> n air pump selain yasunaga n resun apa lagi yah???yang 20 watt gitu...
> 
> matur nuwun


Om Doks Aku nggak ada yang Tsurumi family-12 nggak masukin  :: , kalau ukuran2 dengan kapasitas 4000-8500l/jam aku sedia Resun.. untuk diatas 10.000l/jam aku ada TSurumi tipe Hs/Hsz dan PU/MO  :: 

Untuk Water Pump Resun cukup handal kok pak.. tapi jangan dibandingin dengan Tsurumi yah  ::  hehe  ::

----------


## jozman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

> Originally Posted by steamkoi
> 
> eheh OK . Nanti kalao Om butuh apa2 call2 aja  atau bisa ngobrol2 dulu  sipp! Selamat bikin KOlam koinya Om  btw jangan lupa posting di sini  biar sekalian temen2 pandu pembuatannya  siapa tau jadi makin bagus dan mantep  sipp!
> 
> Salam!
> 
> 
> klo kolam uda jadi,saya mau cari alamat bapak de. mau beli koi 2-3ekor saja yg baby(awas diitung mahal)..  
> kolamnya kolam terpal kok pak. sistem filternya jg mau dibuat pake kaca,3 atau 4 chamber saja. klo kolam benerannya,nanti tunggu bbrp taun lg tunggu uda kerja. heehe..


ehehe Ok silahkan Om  ::  di tunggu  ::

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## papaandra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

INFO: Untuk harga sudah berubah Berkenaan dengan Kenaikan beberapa harga barang dan Pakan KOI. Untuk Info lebih Lanjut Hubungi saya pada nomer yang tercantum di bawah  ::  thanks Alot Guys.

Salam  ::

----------


## jozman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indon3sia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Suzuki...
Coba check di link ini :
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2176

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Saya punya kolam dengan 4 chamber, masing2 ukuran 35x40, t=60. Rencananya chamber 1 setlement, 2: filter, 3: filter dan 4 pompa. Ukuran kolam 3x2,5x0,6 m (gak termasuk chamber filter), ada waterfall. Dari informasi yang aku baca di forum ini, kolam ini mmg gak memenuhi standar (terutama fiilter chambernya gak sampai 30%) tapi apa boleh buat, sudah jadi. Nah, saya butuh brush dan filter biologi (bioball dan atau japmat). Mohon sarannya, apa jenis filter dan berapa banyak yang harus disediakan dan berapa harganya. Bisa nganter ke Pondok gede kan pak?. Mohon PM. Thanx

----------


## isjoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ascyber

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

> Selamat Tahun Baru 2009, Om Irvan, senang bisa punya master koi yang deket rumah.
> 
> Aku di Kompleks Kembangan Baru, baru pindah sekitar 2 tahunan. Kapan-kapan boleh mampir ke tempatnya Om ya, biasa buat berguru per-Koi-an. hahaha.......


hallo pak hehe  ::  Thanks alot  ::  .. Btw silahkan dateng pak  ::  you're welcome  ::

----------


## Beginnerkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Beginnerkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jonadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yesman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

> mantab dagangan om irvan laku keras......selamat om....


Thank Om  ::  call me kalau butuh apa2 yah  ::

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by steamkoi
> 
> Koi Food
> HIkari Economy 5kg Rp 145.000 (Stock 15 packs)
> 
> 
> bos ...
> 
> pesen Hikari Economynya dong ...


]

udah meningkat nih pakan nya...  ::   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

terima kasih Pak Karhoma dan Pak Bambang  :: 

Promo masih sampai 28febs Pak  ::  tapi untuk pakan sudah Soldout  :: 

@Bro Torpey

Kalau Sakai sepertinya harga cukup stabil dan sekarang lagi naik lagi  ::  hehe  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandrkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

OM Irvan, Hikari econom nya masih ada? Thanks

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sepo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sepo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

om u/ Aquamate apa ngga merusak parameter air ?
Apa bisa kirim ke Makassar kira2 5 bks/btl @ 1000gr?
kira-kira berapa totalnya smp makassar (termasuk ongkir)?
thanks

kalo bisa sms aja ke HP 081354666789

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yesman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

(7 days Promo End till 30th Of March 2009)

Promo Sale Hanya Untuk members Kois ::  

Japmatt (Imported from Japan) : 

KOIS Member with ID's (dengan ID): 
1m x 2m x 3.8cm (blue) : Rp 760.000
1m x 2m x 3.3cm -/+ (green) : Rp  695.000

KOIS Member without ID's (tanpa ID):
1m x 2m x 3.8cm (blue) : Rp 785.000
1m x 2m x 3.3cm -/+ (green) : Rp 725.000

---------------------------------------------------------------------
*(Harga Berbeda dengan Promo melalui Email)
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Untuk yang belum punya Id KOIS segera daftarkan Diri anda !!!  ::  
Bukan hanya Discount tapi juga merchandise Menarik untuk anda!

**merchandise bisa didapat untuk pembelian dengan Jumlah tertentu

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandrkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yesman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Harga nya bersaing tuh..

gw beli kmarin 8000 biji kena Rp. 135 huhuhu......

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gonjess_top

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yesman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

> Merchandise buat gue sakai kumonryu ya om


gw ikut waiting list jg deh utk yg ini he he he..

----------


## wandrkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wawan Darmawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wawan Darmawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

UPDATE!!

KOI FOOD In Stock Now!

Sugiyama Food:
Color : Rp 200.000 (2kg)
Wheatgerm : Rp 150.000 (2kg)
Hi grow : Rp Rp 130.000 (2kg)
Supergrow Sinking  : Rp 150.000 (2kg)
Silk-worm Pupae : Rp 175.000 (1kg)

Saki-Hikari :
Saki Growth Diet 2kg : Rp 262.000
Saki Growth 15kg : Rp 1.300.000 (out of stock)
Hikari Excel 5kg Rp 735,000
Hikari Spirulina 5kg Rp 595,000
Hikari Wheat-Germ 5kg Rp 353,000
Hikari Staple 5kg Rp 275,000
Hikari Economy 4kg Rp 165,000

Sakai : 
Sakai Color 4kg = rp 700rb 
Sakai Color Hi-Grow 4kg = Rp 800rb
Sakai Wheatgerm 4kg = rp 500rb 
Sakai Wheatgerm Hi-Grow 4kg = Rp 700rb

Azayaka : 
Hi Grow 2kg = Rp 200,000
Hi Grow 15kg = Rp 900,000
Color 2kg = Rp 250,000
Color 15kg = Rp 1,500,000

CP :
Breeder Pro 10kg Rp 165.000

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nahdi76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandrkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

> om irvan saya pesan sugiyama hi growth sama color.. bisa di kirim engga?
> btw. saya sudah sms dan telp. ga ada respon. Hp nya rusak??
> 
> tq


Ok Pak  ::  saya lanjut via sms yah  :: .

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by steamkoi
> 
> Update!
> 
> Azayaka KOI FOOD :
> Hi Grow 2kg = call
> Hi Grow 15kg = call
> Color 2kg = call
> Color 15kg = call
> ...


kalo call mesti kursus ama ibu2 di pasar yg biasa nawar lombok.

----------


## sepo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandrkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

sdh termasuk ongkos kirim?
king 1 dan king 2 kagak ada?

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandrkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandrkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ito

Semoga seukses n jaya tokonya  ::  Saya baru aja join Kois, gimana cara dapetin ID ya ? Biar dapat diskon kalo beli heheheheheheh

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## toto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

AIR PUMP
=======
1.Resun Air Pump LP20 : Rp 385.000 (non ID) / Rp 355.000 (ID)
2.Resun Air Pump LP40 : Rp 520.000 (non ID) / Rp 495.000 (ID)
3.Resun Air Pump LP60 : Rp 700.000 (non ID / Rp 655.000 (ID)
4.Resun Air Pump LP100 : Rp 925.000 (non ID) / Rp 890.000 (ID)
----------------
Yasunaga
----------------
LP 30 A rp 1.050.000
LP 40 A rp 1.350.000
LP 60 A rp 1.800.000
LP 80 H rp 2.200.000
LP 100 H rp 3.000.000
LP 120 H rp 3.500.000
LP 200 H rp 4.300.000

WATER PUMP
========
China brand

1.Resun SP 6000 OUTPUT MAX.: 2800L/Hr 40watt : call
2.Resun SP 9000 OUTPUT MAX.: 3500L/Hr 130watt : call
3.Resun Sea Lion PG 10000OUTPUT MAX.:10000L/Hr250watt:Rp 950.000 (non ID) / Rp 925.000 (ID)
4.Resun Sea Lion PG 18000OUTPUT MAX.:18000L/Hr250watt:RP 1.100.000 (non ID) / Rp 985.000 (ID)
5.Resun Sea Lion PG 28000OUTPUT MAX.:28000L/Hr550watt:RP 1.225.000 (non ID) / Rp 1.195.000 (ID)

King 3 : Rp 275.000 (ID) | Rp 310.000 (non-ID)
king 4 : Rp 395.000 (ID) | Rp 410.000 (non-ID)
king 5 : Rp 435.000 (ID) | Rp 455.000 (non-ID)
King 6 : Rp 535.000 (ID) | rp 555.000 (non-ID)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Japan brand

Tsurumi 150watt 40PU 2.15 15ton/Jam max Head 6m . Ouput 2" : Rp 2.300.000 (non ID) / Rp 2.200.000 (ID)

Mitsubishi Enerforce 250watt 14.5ton/jam Head 7m. Ouput 2" : Rp 2.300.000 (non ID) / Rp 2.185.000 (ID)

Mitsubishi Tornado 100watt 5000L/jam Head 6.5m. Ouput 1" : Rp 750.000 (non ID) / Rp715.000 (ID)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Japmatt
KOIS Member with ID's (dengan ID):
1m x 2m x 4cm (dark Blue) : Rp 850.000
1m x 2m x 3.8-/+cm (blue) : Rp 735.000
1m x 2m x 3.3cm -/+ (green) : Rp 695.000

KOIS Member without ID's (tanpa ID):
1m x 2m x 4cm (dark Blue) : Rp 875.000
1m x 2m x 3.8cm-/+ (blue) : Rp 755.000
1m x 2m x 3.3cm -/+ (green) : Rp 725.000

Bioball
Golf : @ 100,- (ID) , @ 125,- (Non ID)
Rambutan :  @ 100,- (ID) , @ 125,- (Non ID)

Brush Filter
50cm : @ 30.000 (non ID) ,Disc 5% more, for 25 pcs  above (ID)
80cm : @ 37.500 (non ID) , 35.000 (ID) + Disc 5% more, for 25pcs above (ID)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pengiriman Geratis untuk pembelanjaan minimum 200.000 ke seluruh kawasan Jakarta + BSD + BINTARO

Selamat Berbelanja!!  ::   ::

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandrkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coze7788

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coze7788

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

> Hallo pa Irvan
> 
> maaf nih saya newbie, kpengen buat kolam, tp sblm nya sy ingin tanya 
> 
> a. harga:
> 1. Pump : King 5 = Rp?
> 2. Pond Liner : tipe 1mm, 12m x 1m = Rp?   (kalo bisa sih 8m x 3m) = Rp?
> 3. Lem u/ nyambung Pond Liner = Rp?
> 
> ...


Hallo Om hehe  yup sama nih  ::  beda huruf aja hehe . Btw Om untuk pemakaian Pompa tergantung setup Filter Om. kalau memang sand filternya sejajar dengan kolam lebih baik pakai skimmer aja  ::  jadi pompa langsung sedot dari chamber terakhir ke kolam. Kalau Om mau pompa sedot langsung di dalam kolam juga bisa :. Btw untuk lebih jelasnya mungkin om bisa kirim foto kolam om ke email saya .

Untuk Harga Pompa king 5 : Rp 435.000 (ID) | Rp 455.000 (non-ID)  dan Pond liner kosong Om musti order dulu  ::  nanti total biaya termasuk biaya pemasangan :. thanks Om

[email protected]

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kausar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Herdi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Herdi

> Originally Posted by Herdi
> 
> Tolong harganya juga dong untuk lampu UV celup 10 watt. Panjang lampu + casingnya berapa cm ya?
> 
> 
> Untuk 10 watt ada Om UV tabung bukan celup . harganya 445.000 11watt . merk Resun. thanks Om


Wah, kalau yang tabung saya harus pasang tambahan pompa lagi dan agak ribet masangnya. Anyway, makasih banyak ya om atas responnya.

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rudy sofandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yesman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

> Pendapat saya tsurumi pump adalah pompa yg LUAARRR BIASAAA. Kolam saya 21 ton pakai 2 buah yg 150 watt aja udah cukup. Terus hal lain yg paling melegakan adalah konsumsi listrik yg cukup kecil dgn flow yg cukup gedek.


setuju om...
pake tsurumi puas lahir bathin....

----------


## deddy feriawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobbykoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobbykoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

> UV 50 what berapa harganya


Untuk Uv 50 watt saya nggak ada stock om Sorry  :: . Kalau 40watt celup ada  ::  harga di Rp600.000 tq om  ::

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniel99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tegoehs34

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniel99

Bro Irfan kalo Pompa tsurumi yg kekuatannya 10000 -12000Liter ada ngga ya? harganya berapa ya?
trus kalo kekuatan segitu unt arus, bisa buat berapa titik?

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniel99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mauapasih

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniel99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

> uv celup ada brapa ukuran ya om?
> harga?


Hallo Om Victor  :: 

Dargonz UV celup
Uv 15 watt : Rp 435.000 
uv 20 watt : rp 475.000
uv 30 watt : Rp 550.000
Uv 40 watt : Rp 600.000

tq

----------


## coze7788

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniel99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniel99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coze7788

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

> om Irvan,....Aquamate  udah ada stock..?,...pesan  dunk....,.lg sering mati lampu neh......  
> 
> thanks ya..


@ Om Asfenv . Sudah ada om  ::  jumat diantar yah  :: 

@ Om Coze . heheh  ::  per ekornya Rp 125,- Om  ::

----------


## coze7788

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## judianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## judianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## judianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by ridho83
> 
> om mau tanya spek dan juga harga resun king 3...
> terima kasih...
> 
> 
> KING-3
> DAYA LISTRIK : 45W
> OUTPUT max. : 1800 L / Jam
> ...


sorry 275-325rb, kagak tahu brapa pasaran harga sekarang

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coze7788

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coze7788

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Om Irfan punya water pump hanya u/ mindahkan dari chamber air bersih ke kolam dengan kaps output 5 ton s/d 10 ton per jam dengan pump outlet diameter 2"

Trims

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nahdi76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniel99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

om minta pic untuk baby koi donk.. hehe..
berikut harga2 nya  :: 
[email protected]

thx om mod  ::

----------


## daniel99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budi_bambang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bolukukus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bolukukus

Ok om Irvan, thanks atas penjelasannya, kemarin juga sudah dikirimkan sms   ::  . Tinggal menunggu penjelasan tentang momo yg jumlahnya hanya 22 pcs untuk 2 box. 
Cheers,
Hadi

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bolukukus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

koi  food  nya  dari mana tuh  boss

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

sekalaian update harga makanan ikan juga om yg ready stock..,....silk worm sugiyama masih ada OM...?
 ::

----------


## dina prima

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danke76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yesman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## FerryFis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

wah sukses terus ya..saya juga di Jakarta Barat nih..mngkin bisa mampir..ini dket dmannya ya om?hehhe

----------

